# fins for outboards?



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

my 28' cc rides really wet. With trim tabs all the way up I get no relief. Does anyone know if the fins that go on outbroads help? Running twin200 merc's.
Thanks for any responses, Ed.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No with twins they wouldn't help. There must be another issue b/c you already have trim tabs.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont they make an additional bow flare system to help with wet boats? What make and model of boat is it?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a Wellcraft with twin Yamahas. It came with the doelfins. Honestly i could not tell a difference with them or without them. No difference in boat attitude, rpms, trim level, nothing changed. Fuel rate did not change either.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What boat do you have? Have you tried decreasing forward weight?


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Dont they make an additional bow flare system to help with wet boats? What make and model of boat is it?



I think this is what Kenton is talking about

http://www.thesmartrail.com/

I've never used them but the folks over at fishtheclassic (shamrock forum) swear by them or something like them.


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the inputs. I don't have to move people off the bow, the spray does that for me. I may have to try the smartrail but I haven't heard of anyone using it or if it would stay put once attached to the hull. The boat is a 2003 seafox, didn't say that at first because I've heard the views on seafox before and just wanted some help not to get torn to pieces over my choice of boats.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

heavyewc said:


> Thanks for the inputs. I don't have to move people off the bow, the spray does that for me. I may have to try the smartrail but I haven't heard of anyone using it or if it would stay put once attached to the hull. The boat is a 2003 seafox, didn't say that at first because I've heard the views on seafox before and just wanted some help not to get torn to pieces over my choice of boats.


Your boat choice is your choice and I respect that. I mainly asked to get an idea of the hull. I would look into the spray rail. Are you sure you might not have water trapped forward? With tabs up and nobody on the bow you should not get wet unless your are running too fast for the conditions.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> With tabs up and nobody on the bow you should not get wet unless your are running too fast for the conditions.


Not to be a smarty pant's, but that is what I thought first thing.

Not pointing fingers, but I've seen plenty of "Operator error's" being done.

What you think is correct, others may see the problem right away... But alias...We can't see the boat being operated thu our monitor right now.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't think a fin will help you out. I had a 22' wellcraft deep V that was so wet, you needed to wear your bathing suit when you rode in it. we would go ahead & take shirts off, put phones, keys, billfolds, in the console storage. We put a fin on it to help it plane out, which it did. Still got soaked. I think the add-on sponsons are the only way to solve that problem.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Dont they make an additional bow flare system to help with wet boats? What make and model of boat is it?


They are called "Spray Rails". Totally different animal from a Doel Fin and much more work to install.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got the same problem with my Sea Sport 21. Could be the chine and bow angle of the hull design. Sometimes you get a wet boat, or it could be the conditions and "operator error". I get that sometimes too, but I know I have a wet boat, and learn how to adapt to the conditions.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Have you tried trimming the motors up? Just a thought did not see that brought up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys are looking for the impossible. Any plaining boat under 40 feet is going to be wet when you have any kind of wind off the bow or sides area. And if it's over 40 feet it should be a displacement or slow hull and then sometimes they take water over them. I've had boats from 10 feet up to 40 feet and all the smaller ones are wet.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Check out the Shamrock forum*

Here is the link: 

http://www.fishtheclassic.net/home.php

I had a Shamrock and they tend to be wet. Many of the people on forum modified their hulls with the spray rail minimizing, but not eliminating the spray issues. The solutions range from custom home made applications to store bought solutions. This is a great site to take a look at what and how they are used.

I did not install mine as I just dealt with it. No big deal for me. I just trimmed the bow up higher in chop and motored through. 

Cheers,

Boatnbob


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

*fins*

Ive had outboard fins on different boats, and from what Ive learned first hand, is that they dramatically affect some boats, and others you cant tell anything changed.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You have to run fast enough to out-run the spray! Our 18ft Sea Chaser is wet at half-speed, but dry at 3/4. If it's too rough to run 3/4 then all small boats are going to be wet boats.


----------

